# Flipping Liberta Explorer trays!



## Th3tini3stbitstrang3 (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought my three ratties a Liberta Explorer cage a year or so ago and within a week they'd chewed holes in the plastic trays it came with, meaning bedding, litter and poops would just drop through lol!

Does anyone know where I could purchase the metal ones at all?
Atm I'm using the tray from a dog crate which is too small lol!

I know of this one website which makes them especially for the Liberta Explorer...
http://rattieangels.weebly.com/galvanised-steel-cage-trays.html

Anywhere else? 

Ta!
x


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Th3tini3stbitstrang3 said:


> I bought my three ratties a Liberta Explorer cage a year or so ago and within a week they'd chewed holes in the plastic trays it came with, meaning bedding, litter and poops would just drop through lol!
> 
> Does anyone know where I could purchase the metal ones at all?
> Atm I'm using the tray from a dog crate which is too small lol!
> ...


i would get them from sam. ^^^


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

slightly off topic but could they make one for a happy house do you know? theres no where on there to order custom made size trays


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I had my trays made off Sam at rattie angels.
But beware they are very heavy!


----------

